# am Arsch der Welt



## la austriaca

Hola a todxs, 
estoy traduciendo un libro para niños pequeños. Habla de la caca, sí, de la caca! en un momento del libro se dice que el personaje vive literalmente en culo del mundo (am Arsch der Welt) pero quiero saber si esta frase es muy fuerte para un libro infantil y si así fuera qué otra expresión podría haber para decir lo mismo. 
¿qué pensáis? 
muchas gracias  a todos y a todas!!


----------



## jordi picarol

La expresión es "en EL culo del mundo". Si el libro habla de la "caca" (!) no tiene nada de extraño que se mencione el culo. Los niños relacionan caca y culo sin problemas.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## la austriaca

jordi picarol said:


> La expresión es "en EL culo del mundo". Si el libro habla de la "caca" (!) no tiene nada de extraño que se mencione el culo. Los niños relacionan caca y culo sin problemas.
> Saludos
> Jordi



Gracias Jordi, efectivamente no escribí "EL" pero quería decir, "en el culo del mundo" . Gracias, es que no estaba segura si eso iba a sonar muy fuerte para un libro infantil.
Saludos!!


----------



## mabsurda

Hola _la austriaca_. Supongo que es poco tarde para responder, pero te doy mi opinión.

Al menos en Argentina, y sospecho que en Latinoamérica en general, la palabra "culo" es extremadamente ofensiva, al contrario que "caca" que suena simplemente infantil.

Te recomiendo que tengas cuidado al utilizarla ¿Escribir "trasero" no sería suficiente?

Sin embargo, creo que _Arsch_ también es muy ofensivo en alemán, así que tal vez desde el punto de vista lingüístico esa opción no sea incorrecta. De todos modos, ten en cuenta que no creo que en este caso la sociedad de destino sea tan abierta/tolerante/(utiliza la palabra que prefieras) como la alemana.

Saludos


----------



## la austriaca

Muchas gracias por tu opinión!! Pues no llegas tarde, justo en el momento. Lo tengo en cuenta. Es verdad q en España no es una palabra fuerte, ( depende mas bien del contexto y del cómo se diga) La cosa es que am Arsch der Welt se refiere un lugar perdido en medio de la nada, y la autora del libro es justo lo que quiere decir, pero claro, está lo que tú bien dices, razón no te falta! Algún  alemán que quiera decir algo al respecto? Muchas gracias mabsurda




mabsurda said:


> Hola _la austriaca_. Supongo que es poco tarde para responder, pero te doy mi opinión.
> 
> Al menos en Argentina, y sospecho que en Latinoamérica en general, la palabra "culo" es extremadamente ofensiva, al contrario que "caca" que suena simplemente infantil.
> 
> Te recomiendo que tengas cuidado al utilizarla ¿Escribir "trasero" no sería suficiente?
> 
> Sin embargo, creo que _Arsch_ también es muy ofensivo en alemán, así que tal vez desde el punto de vista lingüístico esa opción no sea incorrecta. De todos modos, ten en cuenta que no creo que en este caso la sociedad de destino sea tan abierta/tolerante/(utiliza la palabra que prefieras) como la alemana.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## anipo

Hola
Estoy de acuerdo con mabsurda. 
En América del Sur (cono sur hasta Perú, por lo menos) una forma más elegante de decir lo mismo es "donde el diablo perdió el poncho".
Así que todo depende del lugar en que se publique el libro.
Saludos.


----------



## osa_menor

la austriaca said:


> Muchas gracias por tu opinión!! Pues no llegas tarde, justo en el momento. Lo tengo en cuenta. Es verdad q en España no es una palabra fuerte, ( depende mas bien del contexto y del cómo se diga) La cosa es que am Arsch der Welt se refiere un lugar perdido en medio de la nada, y la autora del libro es justo lo que quiere decir, pero claro, está lo que tú bien dices, razón no te falta! Algún  alemán que quiera decir algo al respecto? Muchas gracias mabsurda



Hola, 
soy una abuela alemana. Yo no compraría un libro para mis nietos en lo cual es usado "am Arsch der Welt". Es una palabra muy fuerte y ruda. Recomiendo que uses otra expresión. La de Anipo me suena mucho mejor.

Saludos
Osa


----------



## RZSTJ

Como detalle cultural, en México se puede decir:

En el culo del mundo
Hasta el culo del diablo (eso queda hasta el culo del diablo)
hasta la chingada

Ninguna de las tres opciones sería adecuada para un cuento infantil jajajaja 

Podría ser "Eso está/queda hasta donde da la vuelta el viento"


Saludos
RZST


----------

